# XP Pro 64-bite vs. Win7 64-bit - What's the Difference ?



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

Just finished a new Build and need an Operating System. Customer is familiar with XP, but could learn Win7 if there's a reason to do so.I have the sense that XP Pro 64-bit is going to be faster, but am not certain of this, and the customer is performance oriented.Is XP 64 faster than Win7 64, and if so by how much ? What are differences are there ?Also, I've noticed NewEgg is not selling XP Pro 64-bit, and it doesn't look like it's easy to find.Does anyone know of a good, reliable source to buy this O/S ?Thanks in advance.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would suggest they switch to Windows 7 unless there is a known driver issue with something they are currently using that must be used on new system. I don't know that there is a noticeable difference in speed, but Win7 is very nice (better than XP imo, and what Vista should have been). Also, no I cannot recommend a reliable place to find XP at this point. Win7 has been out long enough that 90% of places don't have XP anymore.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

support (updates) for XP is on its way out / dont remember the date but its not that far off

win 7 is much faster in a 32bit world and I would expect win 7 to be the same; not to mention driver support is much smarter for win 7 x 64


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

Win 7 32-bit is FASTER than XP 32-bit ?This is not what I have read in the past. Did people change their minds ? From what I remember, Win 7 was slower than XP, faster than Vista.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on the hardware involved, and the amount of eye candy turned on, older hardware XP will seem faster, newer hardware Win7.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

XP 64 Bit can be a problem with drivers and ,as mentioned by linderman, XP support is fading. I don't notice a great speed difference using 7 but it is certainly a very user friendly OS.


----------

